# My lovely girl having a relaxing day



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awww i just love her,she really does have such a fab poo life doesnt she xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is beautiful she looks so girly


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely cushions Ruth! 

Get ready Lola, enjoy the peace while you can - it's all about to change! Xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's a great girl!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is an amazingly beautiful picture!! I hope you have some of this stuff framed.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I do!! Thank you xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She dazzles me every time I see a picture like that of her!! She wins First Place for the most elegant, regal poo Ive ever seen!! Oh my mercy she looks human!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful coat, beautiful colour, beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You see Ruth - it is not just me (oh and you) who think Lola Bear is a very special lady 'poo


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

RuthMill said:


>


Gorgeous! 

(And have to add, I have that cushion, the one on the very left )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You are all lovely. Lola says thanks but doesn't understand what the fuss is about... Modest girl!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


>


Wow! She looks extremely glamorous Ruth! She reminds me of a young afghan hound with those beautiful long ears! A very striking pose from lovely Lola bear x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe wish I could come have a snuggle and a relaxing day too....great pic of her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ah love her .. look at that parting  pretty look Lola ..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo - that parting is a bit of an issue at times... It's unruly! Does its own thing... The curtains look is so 1990! Unfortunately Lola's stuck with it. The shaved spikey look isn't her! 

Amanda - you are welcome to a snuggle if you ever travel this way!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous girl! What a little princess x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Nadine!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Floppy fringes work for me and the parting well she likes to set the tend, nothing wrong with that.. hey have you seen the state of the boy bands hair do's these days .. not even seen a comb, our poos have more combing lol ... now I sound like a granny ha ha ha


----------

